

Case Study: UX, Design, and Food on the Table - Design in a Lean Startup - dangoldin
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2011/01/case-study-ux-design-and-food-on-table.html

======
zachallaun
_"The team had always been dedicated to listening to users. But as they added
new features, their conversations with users had changed - they became more
narrowly focused on new features and whether each individual change was usable
and useful. Somewhere along the way, they'd stopped observing the entire user
experience, from end to end."_

An excellent demonstration of the overarching importance of overall user
experience.

I can easily see how a startup would begin to ignore such a measurement; after
all, they are only changing _iteratively_. Eventually, however, so many
iterative changes would have been made that the experience would be vastly
different than it was initially. A step back, at least once in a while, seems
to be well worth the trouble.

------
jdp23
Great point about how a few months of measuring and local optimization can
easily lead to a lot more complexity than anybody expects, so it's vital to
step back and look at the overall flow.

